# chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare



## EllariaSand

Ciao,

cerco idee per come altro dire "Chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare" per modificare l'idea abilista dietro al proverbio e l'attribuire un'accezione negativa alla cosa...se ci fossero detti di altro tipo che esprimano come a forza di stare con qualcuno si seguono le sue abitudini...

suggerimenti?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Io so "dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Io so "dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei".


Ma non vuole dire la stessa cosa..



EllariaSand said:


> l'idea abilista dietro al proverbio


quale sarebbe questa idea?


----------



## ohbice

Abilità - non abilità dovuta alla zoppia. Un discorso di "politicamente corretto", presumo.

Ps: Bisognerebbe anche capire il contesto, per esempio se serio o giocoso...


----------



## EllariaSand

L'abilismo è la discriminazione o il pregiudizio verso persone con disabilità. Può prendere diverse forme come per razzismo, sessismo, classismo, specismo, può trattarsi di idee o di presupposti, stereotipi, atteggiamenti, pratiche, barriere fisiche o oppressione e discriminazione strutturale...e nel linguaggio, associando concetti ed accezioni negative ad una caratteristica fisica.

Per come viene concepito il proverbio, essere zoppi è negativo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EllariaSand said:


> Per come viene concepito il proverbio, essere zoppi è negativo.


Per nulla.
Alla parola "zoppo" potresti sostituire qualsiasi altro termine che definisce un modo di essere o una qualifica e il provebio avrebbe esattamente lo stesso significato.

"Chi va con il violinista impara a suonare il violino"
"Chi va con l'autista impara a guidare"

Il significato di "zoppo" è indicato da qualsiasi dizionario ed è difficile sostenere che non abbia un significato negativo.


----------



## EllariaSand

Di solito è inteso come una cosa negativa, non lo si dice mai se, per esempio, impari velocemente a parlare un'altra lingua perché sei stato vicino a una persona che la parlava. 
E poi non sono proverbi o detti o frasi fatte, sostituendo la parola zoppo...


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il significato di "zoppo" è indicato da qualsiasi dizionario ed è difficile sostenere che non abbia un significato negativo.


Appunto: non è un caso che il proverbio menzioni lo zoppo anziché il violinista ecc.: vuol dire che se frequenti un ambiente caratterizzato da cattive abitudini, finisci per assimilarle.
La versione positiva può essere il biblico "va' coi saggi e diverrai saggio" (Proverbi, 13 ...mi pare).
Ma credo che Ellaria cerchi un altro esempio "negativo", giusto?


----------



## EllariaSand

In realtà non necessariamente negativo, l'idea era di togliere l'aura negativa...sarebbe perfetto se si trattasse di qualcosa né di positivo né di negativo, più sul fatto che si trasmettono delle abitudini però questo dei saggi non l'avevo mai sentito ma secondo me già è molto meglio. Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

EllariaSand said:


> E poi non sono proverbi o detti o frasi fatte, sostituendo la parola zoppo...


Perchè il proverbio è nato con la parola "zoppo". Sostituendola però, il senso rimane.


Starless74 said:


> vuol dire che se frequenti un ambiente caratterizzato da cattive abitudini, finisci per assimilarle.


Ovvio, ma non è la strutturà in sè del proverbio (chi va con X impara a fare come X) ma la scelta del termine.
"Chi va col cuoco impara a cucinare." Niente di negativo, stesso paragone.


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ovvio, ma non è la strutturà in sè del proverbio (chi va con X impara a fare come X) ma la scelta del termine.
> "Chi va col cuoco impara a cucinare." Niente di negativo, stesso paragone.


Quindi secondo te il proverbio si applica anche a influenze virtuose? Chiedo per capire, senza polemica.


----------



## ohbice

In qualche modo sono d'accordo con Paul. Non c'è dubbio che il proverbio originale faccia riferimento ad abitudini non esattamente virtuose, però se il contesto (cosa che continuo a richiedere ;-) ) lo permettesse, una parafrasi positiva (o neutra, come chiede Ellaria) non lascerebbe dubbi sulla volontà di trasmettere un messaggio diverso.


----------



## EllariaSand

Il contesto è una frase che dice un personaggio, a intendere il fatto che si assimilano le abitudini (né negative né positive) di con chi si passa del tempo....e cerco un proverbio o un detto che si possa usare al posto di questo. Non c'è molto altro...


----------



## ohbice

Direi allora qualcosa del tipo "la consuetudine reciproca nel tempo ci fa uguali"...


----------



## Starless74

Ho trovato un aforisma di Plinio il Giovane: si assomiglia sempre a coloro che si frequenta.
(ma non è esattamente sovrapponibile, un po' come "chi si somiglia, si piglia": non implica necessariamente consuetudine)


----------



## ohbice

Starless74 said:


> Ho trovato un aforisma di Plinio il Giovane: si assomiglia sempre a coloro che si frequenta.
> (ma non è esattamente sovrapponibile, un po' come "chi si somiglia, si piglia": non implica necessariamente consuetudine)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Starless74 said:


> Quindi secondo te il proverbio si applica anche a influenze virtuose? Chiedo per capire, senza polemica.


Con la parola "zoppo" no, con altri sostantivi si.


----------



## Starless74

Paulfromitaly said:


> Con la parola "zoppo" no, con altri sostantivi sì.


Certo. Però se parliamo di proverbio, cioè di detto popolare di tradizione (che è ciò che EllariaSand ci chiedeva in alternativa), l'unico popolarmente diffuso avente la struttura "chi va con X impara a Y" è quello con "zoppo".
Posso tranquillamente dire: «la gatta _paziente_ fece i gattini _sani_»; ha lo stesso senso, volto al positivo, della frase con «frettolosa» e «ciechi», ma il proverbio resta pur sempre solo quest'ultimo, a meno che ovviamente la "mia versione" non raggiunga livello di diffusione comparabile all'altra.
Scusami per la divagazione.


----------



## Francesco94

Il proverbio «Chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare» indubbiamente esprime un paragone lineare in cui quasiasi altro sostantivo può essere inserito per esprimere la stessa neutralità della frase (X è uguale a X) ma se parliamo di valore e contesto, è popolarmente diffuso che tale proverbio sia usato con valore negativo in circostanze negative. È ovvio poi che si possono fare infiniti esempi cambiando il sostantivo...


----------



## lorenzos

@EllariaSand Non è proprio quello che chiedevi ma qualcosa che forse gli si avvicina:
"chi va al mulino s'infarina".


----------



## ohbice

lorenzos said:


> @EllariaSand Non è proprio quello che chiedevi ma qualcosa che forse gli si avvicina:
> "chi va al mulino s'infarina".


Mi piace


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> "chi va al mulino s'infarina".


Beh, questo più che altro significa che chi agisce attivamente in qualcosa dev'essere preparato a subirne le conseguenze. 
La richiesta originaria di EllariaSand riguardava:
_...a forza di stare con qualcuno si seguono le sue abitudini_


----------

